# PC Witcher-3-tauglich machen oder neu?



## Shandras (13. April 2015)

Hallo Freunde der gepflegten digitalen Unterhaltung.

Ich wollte, wie im Titel geschrieben, meinen PC auf ein Witcher 3 taugliches Niveau bringen. Momentan sind die nachfolgen aufgelisteten Komponenten verbaut.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt, was ich autauschen müsste oder ob es sinnvoller wäre, ein komplett neues System anzuschaffen?
Zumal die GraKa seit 4 Tagen eh merkwürdige Dinge veranstaltet (nehme an, dass es die Karte ist) da bei WoW z.B. die FPS von einem Tag auf den anderen von durchschnittlich 60 auf maximal 23 gefallen sind, das ganze Spiel sich in eine wahre Diashow verwandelt hat und bei Witcher 2 äussert es sich in der Form, dass Geralt beim bewegen wie gegen unsichtbare Gummiwände rennt. Der Hintergrund bzw Umgebung läuft flüssig vorbei, nur Meister Geralt rockelt sich durch die Landschaft. Und als ob dass nicht schon genug wäre, wechselt ständig selbsttätig die Auflösung mitten im Spiel (egal welches). Die Einbrüche etc traten von jetzt auf gleich auf, ohne dass irgendwas an den Einstellungen/ Hardware gebastelt wurde.

So, nun aber die verbauten Komponenten:

Mainboard  Gigabyte H87-HD3
CPU Intel Core i5-4570 @3,20 GHz
Ram 8GB GSkill PC3-10667U CL9 (2x 4 GB)
Grafikkarte Radeon HD 7700 
Netzwerkkarte  LogiLink Gigabit
Netzteil SuperFlower SF650P14P 650W
OS ist Win7 64 Bit

Sollte ich jetzt noch was vergessen haben, dann sagt mir Bescheid.
Wenn nötig, tausche ich alles bis auf die Festplatten aus 
Daher wäre ich auch an Tipps für ein neues Gehäuse/ Tower interessiert, da mein alter optisch nicht mehr sooo einwandfrei ist (nach 5 Jahren).

In diesem Sinne,
danke im voraus!


----------



## HanFred (13. April 2015)

Unabhängig von deinen Problemen würde ich bei diesem PC höchstens die Grafikkarte austauschen, der Rest sieht eigentlich gut aus.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. April 2015)

Ich schließe mich meinem Vorschreiber an:

Tausch die Grafikkarte und gut.
Mein Tipp, nimm eine Nvidia GTX 970, da gibt's aktuell Witcher 3 gratis dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2015)

Die AMD 7770 war schon bei Release nur eine "Einsteigerkarte", daher ist die der klare Schwachpunkt. Die CPU ist top, also in der Tat: neue Graka, und gut is. Da ist dann nur die Frage, was Du ausgeben willst/kannst. Bei ner Nvidia GTX 960 oder 970 wäre zB Witcher 3 sogar schon mit dabei, wie Spassbremse ja auch schreibt. Daher wären die beiden Modelle auch die beste Wahl im Vergleich zur AMD-Konkurrenz. Ohne Witcher 3 wäre AMD bei Preis-Leistung etwas besser, auch wenn die rel. viel Strom brauchen.

Die GTX 960 kostet um die 200-220€ und ist ca. so stark bzw ein wenig besser als eine AMR 9 280, und die wiederum ist schon ca 80% schneller als eine AMD 7770. Eine GTX 970 ist weitere ca 40-45% schneller, also in der Summe wäre eine GTX 970 mehr als 2,5 mal so schnell wie die AMD 7770 - kostet dann aber auch 330-350€...


Gehäuse: schau mal hier Kaufberatung & Marktübersicht mit über 80 ATX-, mATX- und Mini-ITX-Gehäusen  da kannst du auf den beiden letzten Seiten einige Gehäuse raussuchen zu dem preis, den Du Dir da vorgestellt hast. Um die 50-70€ hast du schon sehr gute Gehäuse. Ich würde da eines nehmen, das mind. 32cm Platz für ne Grafikkarte hat, da manche Karten etwas über 30cm kommen, und vlt. wird Deine nächste Karte dann ja auch recht lang.


----------



## Shandras (13. April 2015)

Danke euch beiden 
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieKiste noch so gut dasteht^^
Witcher 3 ist schon in der Collector's geordert, von daher "muss" ich nur eine normale Karte holen. Schande über mich 
Budgettechnisch habe ich mit einer Kompletterneuerung gerechnet, daher wird's wohl auf die GTX970 hinauslaufen. Und bei den Gehäusen werde ich jetzt noch ein wenig stöbern.
Also danke nochmal!


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2015)

Du kannst natürlich mal "nachrechnen": eine AMD R9 290 ist keine 10% schwächer, kostet dafür 30-40€ weniger. Wenn du nicht grad jeden Tag 2 Std und mehr zockst, wäre die durchaus auch attraktiv - ansonsten wird die aber wegen des Strombedarfs den Kostenvorteil verlieren.

und den Witcher 3-Code  könntest du natürlich auch verticken


----------



## Shandras (14. April 2015)

Das mit der AMD hab ich auch schon überlegt, nur lohnt sich das für mich nicht, da ich meinen Feierabend ausnutze und es meist locker mehr als 2 Stunden werden.
Daher werd ich wohl, deinen schlechten Einfluss ausnutzend  , bei der GTX bleiben und den Code anderweitig unter's Volk bringen.
Was mich in dem Zusammenhang jetzt interessiert - ich hab gestern ein wenig gestöbert und 970er von 250 bis 449 Euro gesehen, die beim ersten Überfliegen alle dieselben Daten hatten.
Gibt es da welche, die besonders zu empfehlen bzw von denen abzuraten wäre?
Oder sind das "nur" herstellerbedingte Preise?


----------



## HanFred (14. April 2015)

Hier kannst du einige Unterschiede nachlesen, wobei mittlerweile einige neue Modelle erschienen sein dürften. Möglicherweise sind einige der Karten knapp auf dem Markt und die Preise dementsprechend hoch. Will heissen: der Preis ist nicht zwingend ein Qualitätsmerkmal.
Mir persönlich gefällt z.B., dass einige der Karten die Lüfter komplett abschalten können, solange sie nicht viel zu tun haben. Ich habe die im Roundup erwähnte MSI, gerade die war aber zeitweise kaum noch zu kriegen.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. April 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Ich habe die im Roundup erwähnte MSI, gerade die war aber zeitweise kaum noch zu kriegen.



Dito, die MSI 970 GTX 970 Gaming 4G ist sehr empfehlenswert aufgrund der fast unhörbaren Lüfter.
Eine ähnliche Technik (automatisch abschaltende Lüfter) bieten aber auch afaik die ASUS Strix und die Palit Jetstream.


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2015)

-Wurzelzwerg- schrieb:


> Das mit der AMD hab ich auch schon überlegt, nur lohnt sich das für mich nicht, da ich meinen Feierabend ausnutze und es meist locker mehr als 2 Stunden werden.
> Daher werd ich wohl, deinen schlechten Einfluss ausnutzend  , bei der GTX bleiben und den Code anderweitig unter's Volk bringen.
> Was mich in dem Zusammenhang jetzt interessiert - ich hab gestern ein wenig gestöbert und 970er von 250 bis 449 Euro gesehen, die beim ersten Überfliegen alle dieselben Daten hatten.
> Gibt es da welche, die besonders zu empfehlen bzw von denen abzuraten wäre?
> Oder sind das "nur" herstellerbedingte Preise?


 250 Euro? ^^  das kann eigentlich nicht sein, wo war das? Ist das vlt. eine GTX 960 gewesen?

Ich würde nicht mehr als 350€ für eine GTX 970 ausgeben. Es gibt ein paar Modelle, die halt mal im Test zum "Sieger" wurden wegen MINIMALEN Vorteilen bei Zb Lautstärke oder so, und weil die begehrt sind, kosten die dann so viel - eben zB die MSI 4G, die Spassbremse nannte. Die ist unverschämt teuer, da gibt es auch für 330-340€ ein paar leisere andere GTX 970er


----------



## Usagmer02 (14. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 250 Euro? ^^  das kann eigentlich nicht sein, wo war das? Ist das vlt. eine GTX 960 gewesen?
> 
> Ich würde nicht mehr als 350€ für eine GTX 970 ausgeben. Es gibt ein paar Modelle, die halt mal im Test zum "Sieger" wurden wegen MINIMALEN Vorteilen bei Zb Lautstärke oder so, und weil die begehrt sind, kosten die dann so viel - eben zB die MSI 4G, die Spassbremse nannte. Die ist unverschämt teuer, da gibt es auch für 330-340€ ein paar leisere andere GTX 970er


die 970 kostet aber 400€ (die MSI ausgabe)


----------



## Golgomaph (14. April 2015)

Ich denke er meinte die 970 von MSI ist ein Beispiel dafür dass "Sieger"-Karten (im Test) so viel kosten, nicht dass die MSI eine bessere Alternative unter 350€ wäre. Zumindest wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Spassbremse (14. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die ist unverschämt teuer, da gibt es auch für 330-340€ ein paar leisere andere GTX 970er



Mittlerweile, ich habe das Ding letzten Herbst noch kurz vor der "Preisexplosion" für faire 329€ erstehen können. 
Aktuell würde ich mir wohl die Jetstream holen, die gibt's für ~340€ und Witcher 3 ist natürlich auch dabei - also effektiv keine 300€ für die Karte, wenn man den Retailpreis des Spieles zugrunde liegt. Schon klar, dass man bei Hardwarebundle-Keys meistens nur wieder 20-30€ bei Verkauf reinholt...


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2015)

Usagmer02 schrieb:


> die 970 kostet aber 400€ (die MSI ausgabe)



Genau darum ging es ja ^^   Die MSI ist inzwischen sehr teuer, weil sie halt auch "zufällig" bei Tests gut abschnitt. Es gibt auch 2-3 Einzeltests der MSI, wo die sehr gut abschneidet - und da ist GAR keine andere als Konkurrent dabei, d.h. logisch ist die dann quasi "Testsieger"  

Es gibt aber auch andere GTX 970, die nicht so teuer sind. Ich glaub sogar von MSI selber gibt es eine günstigere mit einem etwas anderen Kühler. zB eben auch die von Ass-Bee (SB)    genannte Jetstream - da muss man nur aufpassen, ich glaub die ist 3 Slots "dick" - FALLS man unterhalb der Graka noch was einbauen wollte, wird das je nach Mainboard-Layout nicht gehen.


----------



## Shandras (15. April 2015)

Danke euch - da kommt ja noch ein wenig Recherche etc. auf mich zu. Zum Glück hab ich keine Deadline was den Kauf angeht sondern kann mich in Ruhe entscheiden 
Bis Ende Mai ist ja noch ein Weilchen hin und unüberlegte Schnellschüsse waren noch nie gut.
Und ja, ich hab mich bei dem einen Preis vertan, das war tatsächlich ne 960 für ~250 Euronen.


----------

